# which oil is best for weight gain and what do they all do?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I add just simple cheap corn oil.  Keep coat very shiny. I'v seen the owner started to add canola oil at the barn I've been before (she added quite a lot though - half cup or so), and her youngster got all shiny in month or so.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Vegetable oils or even fish oils provide a source of fat and fat helps either put on weight or provide energy. In fact, most fats provide at least twice as much digestible energy (used for all body functions) than protein. That is why a small amount of fat or oil goes a long way. 

Paraffin oil is non-digestible, therefore doesn't provide anything for the body's use. It has previously been used to try to help prevent sand colic, however it's not been shown to be very effective.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No expert here Jazzy but I wonder if the linseed and parafin oils are for external use. I know I have used linseed oil in different applications in woodworking so may be for hooves same with the parafin. Or possibly for use on leather goods? The cod liver I know my mom used to give it to me as a kid It always made me barf


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used canola oil, a "glub" mixed in with grain, for weight gain and coat health. The horses love it!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> No expert here Jazzy but I wonder if the linseed and parafin oils are for external use. I know I have used linseed oil in different applications in woodworking so may be for hooves same with the parafin. Or possibly for use on leather goods? The cod liver I know my mom used to give it to me as a kid It always made me barf


but it was under the feed supplement seection :? thats what made me assume it was for feeding 

TheStables - ive heard a few people say about canola for weight gain and coat health now


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I have recentally been buying Corn Oil... and man, my horses have tripled there weight, and they are in top show condition. I buy mine from Boylans for $60 for 5L, and i feed three horses morning and night, and its working out very econmical. 
I swear by it...
Its great stuff!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> I have recentally been buying Corn Oil... and man, my horses have tripled there weight, and they are in top show condition. I buy mine from Boylans for $60 for 5L, and i feed three horses morning and night, and its working out very econmical.
> I swear by it...
> Its great stuff!!


is that the same as maize oil? i have a feeling maize is another word for corn but im not sure :?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

maize/corn same thing I think it depends on where you are standing


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> maize/corn same thing I think it depends on where you are standing


and how the wind is blowing???? lol 

i thought they were the same  i might have to try that


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the feeling the others, linseed, paraffin and cod liver are for medicinal purposes as Ryle said above.


----------



## Merlinsimage (Jan 9, 2013)

IMO I have been giving my older horses Vegetable Oil(it is soybean oil) but it is cheaper than corn oil here. I give them 1/2 a cup with each feeding. I am also feeding Southern States Solution and Southern States Hay Stretcher as well as Rice Bran. Even my young horses are fat and sassy( HAHA) Hope that this helps.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

I've heard that corn oil may cause and/or contribute inflammation in some horses, but that said, it is the only thing that kept my previous horse, a very hard keeping, but otherwise healthy TB up to a healthy weight in the winter and we tried many more expensive oil and other supplemental options in addition to all the hay he could eat and large amounts of a good, complete pelleted feed.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Rice bran oil does great stuff for weight gain and coat health...I gave it to my gelding after he lost weight during a difficult move


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like all the oils! Canola, sunflower, coconut, corn, veggie, cocosoya. I've used every one of them. They all yield the same results. I like to switch every once in a while, so the horses don't get bored of one flavor.

The horse that needs the most oil (my little mare with PSSM) refuses to eat oil without huge amounts of grain and molasses mixed it. Which destroyed the point. :lol: I now use Cool Calories 100, which is basically dry vegetable oil. Oil is a pain in the butt. I use it for most of my horses that need weight just because it's cheap, it works, and most of them will eat it. Cool Calories, however, is tasty and uber feeder friendly. It doesn't get everywhere and on everything!

PS: In a healthy horse, oil's contribution to the inflammatory response negligible.

PSS: Rice bran does wonders to build lean muscle as well as weight. It's pretty expensive to feed the amount you would need to provide significant fat, however. It's only 20% fat, unlike oil, which is 100% fat.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Corn oil is not a healthy choice. It is high in Omega 6 which is actually an inflammatory. Corn is also a very high NSC grain and is highly unhealthy for the equine digestive system. 

There are many other much healthier options to corn oil... one being cocosoya oil.

If you have a horse who needs calories/weight, then something like alfalfa pellets is much healthier. I try to stay away from oils for the simple fact that there are healthier options.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree that oils are not optimum, but for those of us who do strenuous activities (I was eventing with my TB) with our horses that are harder keepers/have higher metabolisms there does reach a point at which they simply won't consume any more extra hay, alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, etc. That is the point at which I would rich for the oil, Cool Calories, rice bran etc. simply as a way of providing more concentrated calories.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

OneFastHorse said:


> Corn oil is not a healthy choice. It is high in Omega 6 which is actually an inflammatory. Corn is also a very high NSC grain and is highly unhealthy for the equine digestive system.
> 
> There are many other much healthier options to corn oil... one being cocosoya oil.
> 
> If you have a horse who needs calories/weight, then something like alfalfa pellets is much healthier. I try to stay away from oils for the simple fact that there are healthier options.


 
_Corn_ is high in NSC. True.. But corn OIL isn't. Corn oil was recommended to me by my nutritionist, my vet, and other vets whom I have corresponded with for a horse with PSSM who tied up on grass and two pounds a day of Safe Choice. :wink: If corn oil was high NSC, my horse would have told me. :lol:

Also, while omega six is inflammatory, it isn't the _amount_ that is important. It's not something you should cut out because it's bad. It's the _balance_ between omega six and omega three. Omega three is found in hay and grass. Most horses achieve a sufficent balance between the two, as most horses who are fed oils may get a cup of oil a day and 15 pounds of hay and grass.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> _Corn_ is high in NSC. True.. But corn OIL isn't. Corn oil was recommended to me by my nutritionist, my vet, and other vets whom I have corresponded with for a horse with PSSM who tied up on grass and two pounds a day of Safe Choice. :wink: If corn oil was high NSC, my horse would have told me. :lol:
> 
> Also, while omega six is inflammatory, it isn't the _amount_ that is important. It's not something you should cut out because it's bad. It's the _balance_ between omega six and omega three. Omega three is found in hay and grass. Most horses achieve a sufficent balance between the two, as most horses who are fed oils may get a cup of oil a day and 15 pounds of hay and grass.


Why was that horse on grass and safe choice? Safe choice isn't a low NSC feed. 

The balance is way off in corn oil. It's cheap and easy to feed.... yes, but as I stated before there are much healthier ways to add calories. 

Corn oil is one of the unhealthiest oils you can use. Soy or coconut oils are much healthier and have a better omega balance.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Safe Choice is actually advertised as low starch and some people with PSSM horses (much less sensitive than mine) have found success in using small amounts (one or two pounds a day) to mix with fat supplements and make them more palpable. Therefore it was somewhat suprising that my horse tied up on that amount of grain. And grass because she was turned out 12 hours a day on a nice (too nice, apparently!) pasture. This was _all_ before her diagnosis. Her first episode was thought to be just a random thing caused my an electrolyte inbalance or something. When it kept happening, and we connected the dots: stringhault like symptoms, on and off hind leg lameness, and muscle atrophy across her top line. PSSM. We changed her diet _completely_ and she's quite fine now, but that's another half of the story. :wink:


But all common oils have an "off" omega balance. Corn is the most "off", but everything else isn't that far behind. So I wouldn't say _much_ healthier. Heck, I personally prefer veggie oil. (Or cocosoya, in an idea world where it isn't way too expensive!) But I don't mind corn oil and don't think anyone who feeds it is killing their horse. I fed it for a long time (with no negative effects!), as my horse wouldn't tolerate any other kind. The lesser of two evils is at play here: skinny horse (or sick PSSM horse), or an off omega balance that you will probably never notice.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Paraffin oil as a feed supplement?! I'm not sure I'd want to be giving that to my horses...


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> PSS: Rice bran does wonders to build lean muscle as well as weight. It's pretty expensive to feed the amount you would need to provide significant fat, however. It's only 20% fat, unlike oil, which is 100% fat.


According to the Seminole nutritionist their Ultra Bloom Rice Bran Pellets have 2000 kcalories per lb. Not too shabby if you want to add weight to a horse.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think the cocosoya oil is expensive. I drive to big dees and buy it in 5 gal containers. It's worth the money. It lasts forever.

Good you got your horse figured out. 

Safe choice may be marketed as a low starch feed, but it really isn't that low. There are much better feed options out there. My RB is only 13% NSC, quite a bit lower than safe choice. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I had to get mine cocosoya from TSC. :? I wish I had a place to buy it in large portions. 5 gallons, like you do. 

I actually feed a little Legends Performance Pellet to add flavor to my Cool Calories. It's 10% NSC. I've had a lot of success with it. You're right, Safe Choice isn't as low starch as they say! It's alright, but not for everyone. It's amazing what you figure out when you start researching this stuff. Seems like all the feed companies have their own definition of "low NSC".


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

OneFastHorse said:


> Corn oil is not a healthy choice. It is high in Omega 6 which is actually an inflammatory. Corn is also a very high NSC grain and is highly unhealthy for the equine digestive system.
> 
> There are many other much healthier options to corn oil... one being cocosoya oil.
> 
> If you have a horse who needs calories/weight, then something like alfalfa pellets is much healthier. I try to stay away from oils for the simple fact that there are healthier options.


I've had plenty of vets and nutritionists recommend corn oil for hard keepers, older horses, etc. I've used corn oil and plain yogurt for weight gain in thin horses for years and never had an issue with any horse I fed it to.


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

LOVE cocosoya oil!!! I get my jugs refilled at our local feed store for half the price of a brand new jug! Gives my girls that extra fat for winter! Plus their manes and tails just GROW like crazy and their coats are amazing! 

There are lots of benifits to feeding cocosoya look it up  

Im also one that really doesnt like Safe Choice.. I feed ADM's Prime Glow its amazing stuff


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

linseed oil is very good for horses. Sometimes also called flax oil. It puts weight on without fizz and gives a brilliant shine in the coat.

Boiled linseed is also extremely good at putting weight on horses


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Wanstrom Horses said:


> I've had plenty of vets and nutritionists recommend corn oil for hard keepers, older horses, etc. I've used corn oil and plain yogurt for weight gain in thin horses for years and never had an issue with any horse I fed it to.


Vegetable oil is pretty standard to add calories to feeds in the UK, many people add it.

I prefer feeding micronised linseed which is even better than linseed oil.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

my lad goes nutty on micronised linseed hence why i feed him the oil


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Linseed (aka flaxseed) and fish oils are the healthiest oils to feed; they are the only oils that have a higher content of omega-3 than omega-6. Fish oils, however are not very palatable.

While fresh grass is a good source of omega-3, hay is not as it degrades very rapidly after the hay is cut and dried. You should feed an omega-3 supplement (e.g. whole flaxseed or oil) to horses that do not have access to fresh grass and avoid oils with more 6 than 3. Of the more common, inexpensive oils, canola is the least imbalanced in terms of omegas. 

I posted some of the omega ratios for oils in a thread in the nutrition sub forum recently but am posting from my phone an am about to get on a plane at the moment, so can't link it right now.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Linseed (aka flaxseed) and fish oils are the healthiest oils to feed; they are the only oils that have a higher content of omega-3 than omega-6. Fish oils, however are not very palatable.
> 
> While fresh grass is a good source of omega-3, hay is not as it degrades very rapidly after the hay is cut and dried. You should feed an omega-3 supplement (e.g. whole flaxseed or oil) to horses that do not have access to fresh grass and avoid oils with more 6 than 3. Of the more common, inexpensive oils, canola is the least imbalanced in terms of omegas.
> 
> I posted some of the omega ratios for oils in a thread in the nutrition sub forum recently but am posting from my phone an am about to get on a plane at the moment, so can't link it right now.


I would never feed fish oils to a horse - too unnatural.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Clava said:


> I would never feed fish oils to a horse - too unnatural.


I'm with you on that one... Triple Crown makes a "Fish Oil Powder" supplement (which also contains flax, rice bran and vegetable oil) which is supposed to be palatable, but it just doesn't seem like something I'd expect to be fed to horses. Because of those other ingredients, it also doesn't have as good an omega-3mega-6 ratio as their ground flax supplement "Omega Max" (which contains just flax) I'm really not sure when you'd choose the Fish Oil Powder over the Omega Max... something I have to ask a Triple Crown rep next time I see one


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Im pretty sure fish oils are completely digestible for horses, but I'm no expert.


----------

